# viper esp 500 big trouble



## crackpot69 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi everybody, i need help. 

I changed my heating radiator on my volkswagen jetta 1995 this week. i Pull out my battery svene days ago. This morning, after finishing rebuilt the interior and put my battery on, all equipment run (radio, lights, horn, vent) except the car. I can't start the engine. I suspect the alarm viper esp 500. When i turn the key on, i herd a sound (clic) near the viper box under the dash. It's like my alarm doesn't go off. I can use my arm and desarm button but, the engine don't start.

ther's anybody having an idea because i'm tired to search. I'll tryed the valet button, that doesn't work too.

I'm waiting for help.

Crackpot69:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Turn the ignition on then hit the button will put it in valet, this may help. Also try to disconnect the harness for the viper see if it starts then?
You probably have an ignition kill relay on the starter wire,follow the sound there should be two heavy guage wires(bigger than most) in the harness.If so try bypassing these two wires from the alarm, in other words cut them from the alarm then hook them together.
See if this helps you........


----------

